# Dec 30th ... London NYE-1 Meet! Register by the 21st



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*15 listed so far! *

This is a simple Follow the Leader cruise and look after your follower.
If you have to move on leaving someone then look for a convenient stop point.

BRING TOMTOMS! SAT NAV will be an asset to have.
Xmas Lights Theme if you fancy decorating your car.

*CAN I HAVE YOUR CAR MODEL, REGISTRATION and NAME via PM for Canary Wharf* need this info by 12am 21st Dec

Wrap up warm.....
A Foodstop plan is to bring your own or as we are near Maroush , round the corner from harrods, we can run down to Maroush and get a garlic Chicken kebab roll they do other stuff.

This plan.....
Saturday 30th

Meet up at Maranello (Ferrari) Egham 9pm, M4 into town. 
*Sat-NAV - TW20 0AX Egham by-pass or Egham Hill*
(cant park inside any more so be on the kerbside)

Meet up Opposite (slightly before) Harrods 10pm for others. 
(Grab a sandwich at Maroush, McDonalds or any of the local joints, )
*Sat NAV - Brompton Road SW3 1*

11pm depart, Cruise up to Park Lane
Oxford Street - Oxford Circus
*Sat-NAV - Oxford Street*

Regents Street
*Sat-NAV - Regents Street*

Trafalgar Square - The Strand
*Sat-NAV - Trafalgar Square , then, The Strand*

St Pauls - Stop (eat your snacks if you have them)
*Sat NAV - Lugate hill or St Pauls Churchyard EC4M 8*

Through Bank to Canary Wharf
*Canary Wharf is In....... I need registrations details (20-25 cars max)* - BANK STREET in Canary Whark
*Sat NAV - Leadenhall street , then, Westferry Road E14 4*

Run back to Limehouse tunnel (30mph) Embankment and to London Eye last Stop
*Sat NAV - Westminister, then , Belvedere Road SE1 8 (London EYE)*

Bring PMR Radios! my number 07900 226864
Maroush is here:- I suggest from 10-11pm, those milling about look after each others cars and just grab a snack from any of the local food places.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Assuming our little one doesnt arrive early Ill see you at Maranello


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Only if the leader is in a TT... :lol: wouldn't be right otherwise...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

We'll be there.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hopefully will be bringing along my Brother in Law who will be visiting from Singapore


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Weather permitting I will join you  I even bought some car decorations ready for last year but the weather put me off (yes what a wimp :wink: )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Potentially interested - need to persuade Ella 

Also depends on what's happening house-wise but it's on the decision list


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

[smiley=dude.gif]

Count me in Wak! Glad you were able to summon up the enthusiasm to lead us through London once again this year. Going to be a brilliant night I'm sure!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm very tempted to get some of the East Mids lot to do a run down and back in one night this year.

Tried to get last year but weather stopped me coming all the way down.

I'll see if any of my lot are up for it anyway.

Nick


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool,

I rekon its going to be tougher keeping everyone together as its a Saturday night so bring your TomToms !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Put me down Wak - fancy this again, but as you say, a Saturday night is going to be very busy.

Moley


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Bugger!

Flying back from hols - arrive 23:30 LGW !!!

Will it be worth me getting to central London for 01:30????

(I can just imagine what Bev will have to say about this though!!)

Kev


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic! Count me in please. Still got the deccies from last year!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

phodge said:


> Fantastic! Count me in please. Still got the deccies from last year!


yes me too!


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

iam in, can i lead?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

elderberry blue said:


> iam in, can i lead?


 only if you know the way :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Shoking movie...

http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We checked out Tinseltown and the parking on a Saturday night is pretty bad so the choices are....

1. Bring yer own snackies
2. Still head to Tinsel Town and buy A Takeaway
3. At the Harrods Start/meet, there is a Lebanese (Maroush) that does great Chicken sandwiches in nan bread rolls /garlic sauce) buy a couple and eat them cold later or eat them before we set off (we may do this one) 
4. use one of the stops as a rest point to eat yer snack.

Our preference is probably to get the Maroush stuff at Harrods.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Would love to join you Wak but will be in Devon for the weekend  . If anyone is undecided, get involved - it's such a good meet/cruise.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Can I have Car Model, Registration number and Name via PM, I may need these details! :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Wak, chicken sandwiches from the Lebanese sounds good. Would prefer to eat them hot. Will we be able to stop at Harrods long enough on a busy Sat night?

Car details sent via PM.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

PM sent Wak. Love the food idea, count me in for that!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I rekon 10pm at harrods and maybe a few run down the side street to get the chicken wraps from Maroush


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*Chaps,

Canary Wharf have agreed to let us in again, Anyone coming, I need your name and car/reg details PM'd asap..

Need this info by 12pm the 21st December

*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak - I've still no idea whether I'm going to be able to make this event as I'm hopefully moving house next week. How long can you wait for these details?

P.S. Does the Lebanese place do vegetarian?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Room for a sh1tty, slow, slugish, Cough B Cough M Cough W?

Sure Luke would love to come along.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Room for a sh1tty, slow, slugish, Cough B Cough M Cough W?
> 
> Sure Luke would love to come along.


sure send me details


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

phodge said:


> Hi Wak, chicken sandwiches from the Lebanese sounds good. Would prefer to eat them hot. Will we be able to stop at Harrods long enough on a busy Sat night?
> 
> Car details sent via PM.


I think with us lot milling about the cars and odd bods going to get the their snacks it should be ok with people near the cars.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Wak - I've still no idea whether I'm going to be able to make this event as I'm hopefully moving house next week. How long can you wait for these details?
> 
> P.S. Does the Lebanese place do vegetarian?


I need to know the details by the 21st midday but you can register and drop out, better to be on the list if you may come.

depends how veggie you are they do prawn wrap, cheese wraps and falafel....dont ask me... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falafel


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

im up for it! Am on call in essex but since i live in canary wharf i can meet you guys there! Whereabouts in CW?

will bring the new gf along too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Wak - I've still no idea whether I'm going to be able to make this event as I'm hopefully moving house next week. How long can you wait for these details?
> ...


Thanks Wak - unfortunately looks like we won't be coming now anyway 

I really wanted to come but 'tis not to be I'm afraid  I must make it along one year. :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Flying back from hols - arrive 23:30 LGW !!!
> 
> ...


Wak - is it worth my name getting on the list?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger!
> ...


I would imagine we may be leaving Canary Wharf by then and heading to the London Eye!

:?


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Hi Wak! Please count me in again, see you at Maranello. I'll PM my details for Canary Wharf.

Cheers, Mackem


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

PM with details sent.

Moley


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've added points for your sat navs on page 1.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Mackem said:


> Hi Wak! Please count me in again, see you at Maranello. I'll PM my details for Canary Wharf.
> 
> Cheers, Mackem


 Awesome pics mate... can I get some tips on the night?


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

> Awesome pics mate... can I get some tips on the night?


Sure, but tip number one is bring a tripod!

Cheers, Mackem


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Wak said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Mackem said:


> > Awesome pics mate... can I get some tips on the night?
> 
> 
> Sure, but tip number one is bring a tripod!
> ...


 Done.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ttroy225 said:


> Mackem said:
> 
> 
> > > Awesome pics mate... can I get some tips on the night?
> ...


he means a mount for the camera not a tub of viagra!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Wak said:


> I've added points for your sat navs on page 1.


Brilliant, cheers Wak!

Come on people don't miss out on this, a truly unique event in the yearly TT-meet calendar


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

13 registered so far any others?

I need to know by the 21st December!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A late entry I know but I'll be at this meet - the wife is at her mum's for a week so I'll be able to excape for some fresh air for a change........and a break from all that nappy changing!! :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thank goodness for that - 14 rather than unlucky 13 

See you there Naresh.

Moley


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm gonna try and come along too so it should hopefully be fifteen on the night !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool, lets hope for dry weather.

remember bring a snack or we will remain around the Harrods area from 10-11 approximately, so you can grab a takeaway from the local places, Maroush, MacDonalds.... etc...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Just a quick reminder for those meeting at Maranello. Remember to park on the road and not on their car park as last year we got some disembodied voice from their security people telling us to move our cars and not to congregate in groups outside their showroom. :roll: They seemed to have some concerns that we were there to forcibly swop our TTs for a selection of Ferraris. :lol:

See you all later.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Doubt I'd get that problem!! :wink:

Oh yes .......come to Daddy.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Is it today? :roll:

see you all later.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No, tomorrow. New Years Eve meet remember!! :wink:

See you at the garage.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Typical.. Just washed the car and it decides to rain..


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Just about to head off, see you later 8)

TONIGHT


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Good effort Norm...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wak said:


> Bring PMR Radios!


Will it be Channel 4 again?

Moley


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I've decided to stay home guys - don't really fancy braving that storm out there plus I've got a trek up the M1 first thing in the morning! Hopefully I'll make it to another meet next year! :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

It's certainly a bit blowy out there at the moment ... and wet ... but my car's nice and clean (at the moment  ), so I'll still come along - bringing my brother in law as well.

Moley


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

thats where you have it wrong, its great its raining now, it'll be fine and dry later.....

happens almost every year.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Assuming our little one doesnt arrive early Ill see you at Maranello


Well guys it would have been great to get to this meet but I think I prefer our new little arrival :wink:

Our healthy 6lb 2oz baby boy arrived today - words cant express how happy we are


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming our little one doesnt arrive early Ill see you at Maranello
> ...


Congratulations, when he's older you can remind him how he interfered with the one the most important events of your life! :roll: 

Hope Mum and baby are all well, your change in life starts today!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who came had a great time and good to see the regulars and newbies.

Norman hope it was worth coming for you.

Paul, what can I say , its never happenned before but if your going to break down, breaking down on Piccadilly Circus with some other TT's around to help is breaking down in style!

I hope you got home safely and the car is sorted easily. :?


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Many thanks Wak for arranging the cruise again. It was good to see some new faces as well as some regulars. Looking forward to seeing some stunning pictures, I'll post a few on the main Forum page later.....

Cheers, and Happy New Year to all!

Mackem
www.fotki.com/mackem


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Any pics guys ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming our little one doesnt arrive early Ill see you at Maranello
> ...


Big congrats to you both on your new arrival.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=77828


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Firstly, congrats to Joss on the new arrival.

Also thanks again to Wak for organising another excellent cruise. Good to see some of the usual suspects as well as some new faces and despite earlier signs to the contrary the weather actually wasn't too bad.

I've just been sorting through my 94 photos and there are probably 2 or 3 that are any good.  . I'll post them later.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Paul if your watching then take a look at this.....

http://public.fotki.com/HoTTrod/carstuf ... ion_of_my/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> Norman hope it was worth coming for you.


Wak, well worth the drive 8) yet another 1st class WAK Production :wink:

Just got home, but we did stay over in the hotel in Ealing :wink: well worth doing.

So a big thanks from me and Gary to all those who attended a superb night. I will transfer the pics from my phone to see if any are worth admitting to :lol:

Cheers

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Another great night out in London, courtesy of Wak's excellent organising.

Both myself and my brother in law thoroughly enjoyed it ... and the weather stayed dry until just before the end, which was better than when we set out from Brentwood - cats and dogs and all.

Sorry we didn't get to meet everyone but nice to talk to those we did.

I'll see if I can get any pics from my video, but I'll have to RTFM first :lol:

Cheers all and a Happy New Year.

Moley


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Had a great night! Thanks to the Wakster.. Makes a change to be in slot two as opposed to bringing up the rear..

Nice to meet some old and new faces. Paul didn't mean to jinx your car. pop in and see me at work if you need anything..

Mackem thanks for the tripod look forward to seeing your pics..

Jay your car is looking great as ever..

Norm great effort mate.

Pics to follow..

P.S Joss congrats mate!!!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant evening, thanks for organising once again Wak! Myself and Vicky both thoroughly enjoyed it. Slightly smaller turn-out than usual but made keeping the convoy together a lot easier. Lucky with the weather as usual and all of the stops were trouble-free from police etc. Great to see everyone again and good to see your car running well again Wak, hope you find a fuel pump you're happy with soon.

The Gachet, hope you and Jody got home safely  More on the clutch pedal issue and how to fix is here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64067

Thanks for the comments Troy  8) Your car looked stunning infront of the London Eye too.

I've posted my photos in the thread on the main forum.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, Hope you all have a prosperous new year!

I'm a little bummed I couldn't make it but I was cleaning a little bum instead :lol: Photos all look great guys!

Jog - Your new(ish) wheels are looking fabulous! - I think I have a new forum favorite.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Happy New Year to you all !!! 

Sorry for the delay in updating but it has been a hectic New Year all starting with that unfortunate breakdown on the cruise Saturday night. It was sad and very disappointing since we were both really enjoying the night and was in the company of a great bunch of people from who I met, Jay, Neil, Moley, Troy, Tony, Cam, Norm & Gary (already had the pleasure of meeting Wak!). Sorry if I missed anybody out who I met and that I didn't get to meet all participants but I'm sure I would have done if I had been present for the whole event !

The car is now at the garage being repaired which was indeed a broken clip off the side of the metal fastening which was also broken on the clutch pedal, common fault with TT's and VW Golf's I believe. All I can say is what a place to breakdown just short of Piccadilly Circus on Regent Street, it wouldn't have been that painful but the AA didn't arrive until 2am after being put back about three times !? It was awkward as I was on a two lane road blocking the buses approach to the bus stop which I was parked immediately in front off so they had to rejoin the outside lane to then cut back into the bus stop which obviously didn't amuse them or the taxi's but what can you do !?! I lost count of the number of times my drivers side wing was almost taken off and the fact that my hazards stopped working due to no battery power things were getting worse and 
a little nerve racking. :?

The car was also getting alot of attention from passers by which is normally always a good thing but after almost three hours it does get a bit annoying !!!

Once towed home which was about 3.30am, the windows were in their drop down position with no power to close them so since the recovery truck didn't have a power pack onboard I had to call the AA again to get one. This took another hour and a half so with the other forty odd minutes of running the engine to get some charge back I finally hit the sack around 5am.

In all honesty, the breakdown side of it doesn't really bother me but the fact that I missed out on what would have been a very enjoyable night and experience for both of us is the part that hurts the most. Oh well, just have to wait another year and hope that nothing interrupts that one !?!

Take care everybody and look forward to meeting you all again soon,

The Gachet aka Paul.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Paul,
Sorry we didnt get chance to introduce ourselves to each other. 
Sounds like you had a hellish night.
Glad all is sorted and you are able to look back on it and smile.
Mark


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Glad you're gettng everything sorted Paul... I'll see you at Tescos or pop into work.. :wink:


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Yeah, it would have been a pleasure to meet you !!! I was actually admiring your car outside Harrods as you were right at the back of the line up...........................very nice I must say ! 

Take care & hopefully meet soon,

Paul.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Will do Troy, I will also now be looking out for that fine example of a silver TT225 !!!

See you soon mate !

Paul.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

The AA just rang and apologised for the service provided to me on Saturday. I'm not really one to complain and was contemplating calling them but they have given me free homestart of which I will hopefully never have to use !!! :wink:

All I can say is fair play for them calling me first and once they arrived the service was excellent.


----------

